# Pirate life iipa



## bronson (11/7/15)

Just bought a tin of pirate life iipa and wowza. I'm in love. So much that I felt compelled to post about it. If you see it definitely give it a go. I'm no beer judge but it is one delicious drop. B


----------



## bronson (11/7/15)

Pic


----------



## earle (11/7/15)

ARRRRRRR!


----------



## Tahoose (11/7/15)

There pale ale is nice too. Two brewers that became mates whilst working at brewdog, was always going to be good.


----------



## Danwood (11/7/15)

Jus' had the IIPA.

Very nice mandarin, resiny hop aroma/flavour from Mosaic, Columbus, Simcoe and Centennial.

I liked the brewing process steps around the rim of the can too, interesting packaging.


----------



## stakka82 (11/7/15)

+ 1 for the IIPA

They also do a session IPA at something like 3.5% and 35 IBU. Interesting niche to fill, I'll be on the hunt for another couple of sixers in summer for driving type occasions.


----------



## stakka82 (11/7/15)

Their cans are also really cool in that they have the ingredients (hop and malt types) for each beer on the top rim.


----------



## Danwood (12/7/15)

stakka82 said:


> + 1 for the IIPA
> 
> They also do a session IPA at something like 3.5% and 35 IBU. Interesting niche to fill, I'll be on the hunt for another couple of sixers in summer for driving type occasions.


I'm not sure I agree with these session IPAs. They're really just pales under a layer of marketing spin, trying to set themselves apart from the other million pale ales on the market.

I can't blame breweries for trying to carve out niches for themselves in an increasingly competitive market though, either.

I'm torn.


----------



## Elz (12/7/15)

Just been to the Adelaide Beer and BBQ event and this was the highlight beer for me. Went to the Gilbert Street Hotel for lunch the day after (today) where they had the Pale Ale on tap. This is the new favourite of the wife, whilst I had another 2 cans of IIPA there. IMO, probably up there in the top 5 of IPAs in general. Up there with Sierra Nevada Torpedo and Ballast Point and probably best Aussie IPA I've come across.

As a by note, went to the Lady Burra Brewpub first, wanting to support the local craft brewer here in Adelaide. Can only say that I was disappointed by lack of flavour and reliance on malt driven ales - even their socalled APA. Especially compared to some of the excellent beers at the craft beer event.

Highly recommend Adelaide Beer and BBQ event for next year. Hope they don't change too much as it was great the way it was.
Cheers,
Elz


----------



## spog (12/7/15)

Must have been bloody cold given the weather ?
I am in Adelaide ATM but circumstances didn't allow the time to get there,maybe next year.


----------



## mje1980 (13/7/15)

Danwood said:


> I'm not sure I agree with these session IPAs. They're really just pales under a layer of marketing spin, trying to set themselves apart from the other million pale ales on the market.
> I can't blame breweries for trying to carve out niches for themselves in an increasingly competitive market though, either.
> I'm torn.


I felt the same about black IPAs. But eventually I gave in and tried a few. Found a few good ones so I'm all for it haha.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (13/7/15)

Their Throwback IPA is great, packs a lot of flavour for 3.5%.


----------



## Killer Brew (13/7/15)

Elz said:


> Just been to the Adelaide Beer and BBQ event and this was the highlight beer for me. Went to the Gilbert Street Hotel for lunch the day after (today) where they had the Pale Ale on tap. This is the new favourite of the wife, whilst I had another 2 cans of IIPA there. IMO, probably up there in the top 5 of IPAs in general. Up there with Sierra Nevada Torpedo and Ballast Point and probably best Aussie IPA I've come across.
> 
> As a by note, went to the Lady Burra Brewpub first, wanting to support the local craft brewer here in Adelaide. Can only say that I was disappointed by lack of flavour and reliance on malt driven ales - even their socalled APA. Especially compared to some of the excellent beers at the craft beer event.
> 
> ...


Yep, the Beer festival was a ripper. The Pirate Life guys were good as were Smiling Samoyed. Prancing Pony is still killing it for mine. Their Red Ale is sensational. Also tried a couple of good saisons which was nice as they are very difficult to track down in bottle shops here.


----------



## woodwormm (18/7/15)

Was a top event for rAdelaide, 

Pirate throwback is a cracking midstrength. But I agree, hate the marketing of it called a ipa. 

Pony red is in my top 5 aussie beers. 

Have to say pirate is not making a bad beer for me now. They were a little green on their launch day but later batches have all been great


----------



## Reedy (12/1/16)

Anyone got an AG recipe for this fantastic IIPA?

The ingredients are listed on the rim of the can (though obviously not the quantities):
- Marris Otter
- Carapils
- Wheat
- Centenial
- Columbus
- Mosaic
- Simcoe


----------



## danestead (13/1/16)

I agree that the IIPA is excellent. One of my favourite beers for sure. Their APA is also excellent. I wasn't the greatest fan of their Throwback IPA. It had great aroma but I found the flavour a little waterish and too bitter. Much prefer the Colonial Small Ale and Brewdog Dead Pony Club.


----------



## CmdrRyekr (13/1/16)

Reedy said:


> Anyone got an AG recipe for this fantastic IIPA?
> 
> The ingredients are listed on the rim of the can (though obviously not the quantities):
> - Marris Otter
> ...


Off the top of my head I'm thinking something like:
85% MO
5% Carapils
10% Wheat
~1085SG

60 min boil.
Not sure if they use ISO or extracts for bittering; that's possible so use some Magnum at 60 to bitter a little (40IBU?)
Load up the whirlpool to make up to ~80IBU total and load up the dry hop (double?) - go 25% each hop at each step and see how it turns out.

I love the shit out of this beer, but it IS a little sweet for me IMO, due to using that quantity of MO. Plus they're local to me (I drive past the brewery often) so I will be attempting a Pliny clone over this.


----------



## spog (13/1/16)

Not IIPA but had a can of the IPA last night ....nice very fargin nice,up there with Goodiesons no doubt .


----------



## Reedy (14/1/16)

I love the shit out of this beer, but it IS a little sweet for me IMO, due to using that quantity of MO. Plus they're local to me (I drive past the brewery often) so I will be attempting a Pliny clone over this.[/quote]

Would love to get my hands on a Pliny the Elder recipe


----------



## danestead (14/1/16)

Reedy said:


> I love the shit out of this beer, but it IS a little sweet for me IMO, due to using that quantity of MO. Plus they're local to me (I drive past the brewery often) so I will be attempting a Pliny clone over this.



Would love to get my hands on a Pliny the Elder recipe

[/QUOTE]

http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25406


----------



## CmdrRyekr (14/1/16)

danestead said:


> http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25406


Also:
http://www.bertusbrewery.com/2013/08/pliny-elder-clone-30.html
http://www.bertusbrewery.com/2015/10/pliny-elder-40.html

Vinnie has freely provided the recipe in the past, but it does drift a little of course.


----------



## Mattrox (14/1/16)

bronson said:


> Just bought a tin of pirate life iipa and wowza. I'm in love. So much that I felt compelled to post about it. If you see it definitely give it a go. I'm no beer judge but it is one delicious drop. B


I had some on tap today. It's a great drop.

Their pale Ale is good too!

I'm a fixin' to drink more.


----------



## Mattrox (14/1/16)

What is a Pirate favourate letter?





earle said:


> ARRRRRRR




Aye, ya'd think so, but it'd really be the "Cee". 


:blink:


----------



## Mattrox (14/1/16)

spog said:


> Not IIPA but had a can of the IPA last night ....nice very fargin nice,up there with Goodiesons no doubt .


Goodiesons have some really nice beers, but they seem to market (packaging etc) for the more conservative section like the wine crowd. Their beers are much better than their labels make you think they might be.


----------



## spog (15/1/16)

Goodiesons brews are top shelf,was there over Xmas and the beer/hop garden is looking good too.
My sons and brothers inlaw got brewery tour tickets for Xmas it was a great day.
We did Goodiesoms,Vale,Ekhidna and Smiling Samoyed, the next one will be for the Barossa area breweries.


----------



## CmdrRyekr (15/1/16)

spog said:


> Goodiesons brews are top shelf


Your top shelf must be down pretty low then!


----------



## spog (15/1/16)

Naughty,naughty.


----------



## stomachshoulders (17/2/16)

Fixin to BIAB this on the weekend. I've definitely deviated from the stated grains; decided to go with a bit of light crystal and carared. The plan is to shift a lot of hop additions to the last 5-10mins and whirlpool, using the big 4 stated on the can. I will go heavy on the dry hop with columbus and mosaic, ~360g hops all up


----------



## Reman (17/2/16)

When I had a can all I could taste was passion fruit and thinking it was nice but still a little bit meh. Maybe there is something wrong with me?


----------



## mlr (15/6/16)

Hi guys
I love this beer too, and am thinking of giving it a go as above, did anyone try it yet??


----------



## Mikedub (15/6/16)

[SIZE=12pt]The IIPA tastes very salty to me, perhaps it a Pirate thing [/SIZE]


----------



## Mardoo (15/6/16)

Is it brewed by seamen?


----------



## danestead (15/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> Is it brewed by seamen?


Rum drunk seamen


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> Is it brewed by seamen?



Hope it's not brewed with seamen. h34r: :icon_vomit:


----------



## LorriSanga (15/6/16)

Captains crusty crotch


----------



## mash head (15/6/16)

I called in to their brewery a month or 2 back, their beers were alright, but I was disappointed by the lack of pirate life. Not one eye patch, striped shirt, parrot on the shoulder or bandana on the head to be seen. I am more of a pirate than those blokes.


----------



## Xander (16/6/16)

stakka82 said:


> + 1 for the IIPA
> 
> They also do a session IPA at something like 3.5% and 35 IBU. Interesting niche to fill, I'll be on the hunt for another couple of sixers in summer for driving type occasions.


Bridge Road also do a mid strength IPA - Little Bling. I've never experienced so much flavour from a mid strength beer. Not that I drink a lot of them!
Worth a crack!

Back on topic - The Pirate life IIPA is fantastic! 12 of them in my beer fridge waiting patiently.


----------



## danestead (16/6/16)

Xander said:


> Back on topic - The Pirate life IIPA is fantastic! 12 of them in my beer fridge waiting patiently.


Where do you live?!


----------



## Killer Brew (16/6/16)

Xander said:


> Bridge Road also do a mid strength IPA - Little Bling. I've never experienced so much flavour from a mid strength beer. Not that I drink a lot of them!
> Worth a crack!
> 
> Back on topic - The Pirate life IIPA is fantastic! 12 of them in my beer fridge waiting patiently.


Sheesh, one of those in a night is enough for me!


----------

